# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  كيفية التلاوة لكتاب الله تعالى ، وما يكره منها وما يحرم

## سراج منير

**  * كيفية التلاوة لكتاب الله تعالى ، وما يكره منها وما يحرم*   *بسم الله*   *روى البُخَاري عن قتادة قال :* * سألت أنَساً عن قراءة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :*   *" كان يمَُدّ مَدّاً [إذا] قرأ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ، يمدّ بسم الله ، ويمد بالرحمن ، ويمد بالرحيم.*   *وروى الترمذيّ عن أم سلمة قالت :* * كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُقَِّطع قراءته يقول :*  * { الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} ثم يقف {الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ} ثم يقف وكان يقرؤها {مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ}       الصحيحة .* * *  *وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :*  *"أحسن الناس صوتا من إذا قرأ رأيته يخشى الله تعالى" . الصحيحة*  *- والسلف فى التغنى والنطريب ورفع الصوت بالقراءن على قولين*   *مكروة / وجائز*  *الاول :*   *الكراهة ومما قال بة انس بن مالك وابن حنبل وسعيد ابن المسيب*  *والثانى*  *جائز-. وممن ذهب إلى هذا أبو حنيفة وأصحابه والشافعي  *   * واحتجوا                                                                                                                                                                       1* *-بقوله عليه السلام : "زينوا القرآن بأصواتكم" رواه البراء بن عازب   الصحيحة *   * وفى رواية (زينوا اصواتكم بالقراءن )*   *وبما رواه عبد الله بن مغفل قال*  * "قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الفتح في مسير له سورة الفتح على راحلته فرجع في قراءته" متفق علية*  *وذكره البخاري وقال :* * في صفة الترجيع آء آء آء ثلاث مرات*   *وبقوله عليه السلام :* * " ليس منّا من لم يتغن بالقرآن" أخرجه مسلم.*   *-وعضدوا هذا أيضا بما رواه الأئمة عن عبدالله قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* * "اقرأ علي فقرأت عليه سورة النساء" حتى إذا بلغت {فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيداً}*  *فنظرت إليه فإذا عيناه تدمعان  متفق علية*   *مسلم عن أبي هريرة أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول*  *" ما أذن الله لشيء ما أذن لنبي حسن الصوت يتغنى بالقرآن يجهر به" . متفق علية*  * - وقد رفع الإشكال في هذه المسألة ما رواه   عقبة بن عامر قال قال رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم :* * " تعلموا القرآن وغنوا به واكتبوه فوالذي نفسي بيده لهو أشد تفصيا من المخاض من العقل" . صحيح الجامع*  *قال علماؤنا :*  *والمنهى عنة  ويشبه أن يكون هذا الذي يفعله قراء زماننا بين يدي الوعاظ وفي المجالس من اللحون الأعجمية التي يقرءون بها ما نهى عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والترجيع في القراءة*  * ترديد الحروف كقراءة النصارى*  *والترتيل في القراءة هو التأني فيها والتمهل وتبيين الحروف والحركات تشبيها بالثغر المرتل وهو المشبه بنور الأقحوان وهو المطلوب في قراءة*   *القرآن قال الله تعالى :*  *{وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلاً}*

----------

